# Looking for sound / audio tracks websites



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

I took the time to download the ones I could find on the forum this morning. Could anyone that reads this post, just do a quick reply with a weblink to sites that have other tracks for downloading? I will do the rest from there. Thanks.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

If you haven't seen them yet, I have some http://www.johnnyspage.com/sound.htm.

I'm a big fan of http://www.sounddogs.com/, check it out if you have not before.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks, looking to add speakers for the first time this year in the cemetary so looking for some tracks to play. Anyone else?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I just started a list of sound effects on my home computer (at work sshh) if you want I can pull them and add them but most of them are effects. 
I found this cool song to play around my cemetary. Its mostly wind and small voices and stuff like that. If ya want it PM me.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.roadkillscafe.com/
http://www.vanessareeddesigns.com/staffordmanor/sounds.htm
http://keeba.cryptchat.com/


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Good ones, I may just have to use a simple sound track for this year and plan something more elaborate for next year. Keep em coming gang.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Here are some sound effects files I have.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Locking this thread since a lot of the sounds that are being linked to are copyrighted materials. My forum is not a springboard for software/music piracy as per the rules you all agreed to when signing up here. Feel free to share these links with each other privately, just keep it off of the public forums.



> *3. Copyright Material:*
> 
> 3.1 Discussion of illegal activities such as software and music piracy and other intellectual property violations are not allowed.
> 
> 3.2 Links to sites that contain cracked software, illegal music, or other intellectual property violations are prohibited.


----------

